# Biketouren bei Boppard/Bad Salzig?



## sjaeger (16. August 2006)

Hallo,

bin im Herbst ein paar Tage am Mittelrhein in Bad Salzig bei Boppard (also südlich von Koblenz). Kann mir jmd. eine interessante Biketour(en) von dort aus empfehlen. Links?

Danke für Tipps  

(Hoffe die Region fällt in das richtige lokale Bikforum ... Geografie  )


----------



## freerider2.1 (16. August 2006)

Hi 
Mein tipp für dich: BIKEPARK BOPPARD !!! (w³.downthehill.de)
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/images/smilies/xyxthumbs.gif


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sjaeger (18. August 2006)

Danke für den Tipp  

Das schau ich mir mal an, obwohl ich mehr der CC-Touren-Singletrail-Biker bin.


----------



## strecken-guru (22. August 2006)

Hallo sjaeger,

von Bad Salzig gehts straff hoch auf den Hunsrück..und schon bist Du in Emmelshausen.
Wir Schinder(hannes)Biker fahren jeden Sonntag um 9.30 bis ..... oder zum Feierabend 2 Stündchen. 
guggst Du auch

http://www.rhein-mosel-dreieck.de/de/?lang=2

die besten Grüße vom Strecken-Guru

der Weg ist das Ziel


----------



## Island (29. August 2006)

hallo ist der Bikepark Boppard auch für Anfänger zu bewältigen, solche die Wallrides oder 2m Drops nicht können?
danke


----------



## Nakamur (29. August 2006)

Siehe bike 9/06 Tour 2 Die Stadtwald Runde kannst du auch in Boppard starten, nur die Abfahrten müssen in der Richtung gefahren werden in der sie angegeben sind . Aber die Tour ist fahrtechnisch nicht ohne. Viele Spitzkehren und loser Schiefer...

gruss


----------

